# Engine sanding tower



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

The June issue of Model Railroader shows a kit bashed engine sanding tower made from the body of a 2 bay coal hopper. They also show the proto type its modeld after. nLooks like a good summer project is going to be done in G scale. Jake


----------



## WSOR (Jun 27, 2010)

Here is a pic of the Wisconsin Central / Algoma Central sanding tower. This would be a great project for a aristo covered hopper and would look awesome with a WC SD45 sitting underneath it too!











Photo Source: http://algomacentral.railfan.net/acrtoday.htm


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

Is that a pneumatic shacker under the one side of the tower?


----------

